# Skinny Frog.....



## John1451

So I have tried feeding this frog like crazy and hes still very very skinny....at what point should I just take him to the vet?

John

Tinctorius 
0.0.4 Azureus
0.0.4 Citronella 
0.0.2 Yellowback
1.1.0 Powder Blue
O.0.1 Cobalt

Auratus
0.0.4 Costa Rica
O.0.1 Campania

Leucomelas 
0.0.2 British Guiana


----------



## Paul G

The first thing I would do is put the frog in quarantine. Maybe consider getting a fecal as well.

How old is the frog?


----------



## guppygal

I'll second that ~

He definitely needs to be removed to his own quarantine tank. If you have an exotics vet nearby who can check him out, do so now. Otherwise, he'll waste away until he's finally dead.


----------



## John1451

Yea....I'm just going to take him to the vet. He is not lethargic at all...he still chases and eats flies like mad! I'm using Hydei primarily and melanogaster every once in a while...I coat every feeding with 50/50 Repashy vitamin and Repashy calcium with low D


----------



## PeanutbuttER

which supplements are those specifically?


----------



## John1451

Here's 2 pics


----------



## guppygal

My guess is that he has a parasite that's eating faster than he is. Get him quarantined and get him to the vet if you want to keep this frog.


----------



## Paul G

Stress from aggressive tank mates as well as overbreeding can cause this weight loss as well.
Does he/she have any tank mates?

I use Repashy Calcium Plus and have good results. The Supervite didn't seem to coat the flies as well for me.
The Repashy Calcium Low D I believe is intended for herps that require low to no vitamin D.


----------



## mavhammer45

Try giving some fly larvae, my Green Sip had Short Tongue Syndrome, he got very skinny very fast, I gave him some dusted fruit flies and some plain fruit fly larvae, now he is back looking like a normal frog!


----------



## John1451

I should also mention that this is one of two males that I purchased at Repticon Orlando about 4 months ago and has been on the thin side since about 1 month after I got him. I was assured that both were captive bred and paid 200 for the pair of males. I traded one with Bill Schwinn for a female powder blue that he had and his also is looking thin like mine...I have tried feeding him small Phoenix worms (dusted with both supps) and he consumes about one out of every 10 he picks up because he kinda "swats" them out of his mouth.....also it has been raining here like mad and I can hear frogs calling outside like crazy but no calls (that I can hear) from him...


----------



## billschwinn

John, I would not expect him to breed, nor encourage him to bred in his current condition. Just provide supportive care with extra food until you see what the vet says. Also , most tincs when they call can hardly be heard unless your close to the tank. It is a soft buzzing sound, like a ballast from a light would make. If you can get some subteranean termites that would be a great food item for him. Bill


----------



## John1451

Damn! Subterranean termites sound delicious !!! Where do I get em? Walk in the woods?


----------



## Paul G

You can collect them in the woods or you can buy them from a couple of vendors on here. They typically run $18-20 for 1,000.

You can also use Phoenix worms, wax worms, and silk worms to beef them up. All the worms might be easier and cheaper to acquire than the termites.
(I would use the wax worms sparingly though as they are really high in fat.)



John1451 said:


> Damn! Subterranean termites sound delicious !!! Where do I get em? Walk in the woods?


----------



## frogface

Here is a homemade termite trap designed by guppygal. I haven't tried it yet but maybe this weekend 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/58537-simple-termite-trap.html


----------



## John1451

I tried the Phoenix worms and they seemed to only consume about 1 out of every 10....they would pick them up but then kinda "swat" at them in their mouth...


----------



## guppygal

John1451 said:


> I tried the Phoenix worms and they seemed to only consume about 1 out of every 10....they would pick them up but then kinda "swat" at them in their mouth...


Phoenix worms are the larvae of black soldier flies and they are very tough-skinned. I watched a wren on the outside kitchen window ledge beat the crap out of one of those worms and it took him several minutes to finally eat it.

The o.p. says that the frog is eating. It sounds like he has a parasite that is keeping him from gaining weight. Eventually, the parasite will kill him, if that's what the problem is.

As far as food alternatives, yes - termites are very yummy and very fattening. But this won't resolve the problem. The traps work nicely as long as you're not in a drought....

I could be a simple case of 'failure to thrive', aka ADR (ain't doin' right).

good luck,
k


----------



## frogface

Is it possible that they were sexed incorrectly and you actually have 2 females that are stressing each other out?


----------



## billschwinn

frogface said:


> Is it possible that they were sexed incorrectly and you actually have 2 females that are stressing each other out?


This thought was on my mind too as I am looking back they have some female characteristics.


----------



## John1451

I just assumed by their very large toepads and slim/lean shape that they were males...o had also posted pictures several times to get opinion. Also I haven't seen any bullying behavior...


----------



## billschwinn

John1451 said:


> I just assumed by their very large toepads and slim/lean shape that they were males...o had also posted pictures several times to get opinion. Also I haven't seen any bullying behavior...


The proven female in that pic you got from me has larger toe pads than your male it looks like.


----------



## Ed

The frog is eating well. That is a good indication that stress from another animals isn't interfering with eating. If the frogs was hiding all the time from the other frog or not feeding, then I would look more towards stress and competition from another frog affecting it that way. 

In this case, it is possible that stress (from the other frog or some other reason) is causing a suppression of the immune system which is allowing something else to cause the weight loss (like parasites such as coccidia or worms of one kind or another) but that requires confirmation through fecal check(s). 

Ed


----------



## John1451

Tonight (as the rainclouds were rolling in) I noticed the female on his side and back and kind of "Mounting" him...she has been sitting down in the little pond in the front quite a bit and he kind of sits in the back (where he always has hung out) as soon as I open the lid the both sit up side by side and wait for the buffet...I am taking him to the vet on Wednesday to be 1000% sure


----------

